# What is C:\$extend\$UsnJrnl:$J:$DATA ???



## xwxcrazyloki

What is this C:\$extend\$UsnJrnl:$J:$DATA thing?. Its spread out into hundreds of clusters and totally throws off my defrag program and is locked. Can someone tell me how to delete it because it is really starting to bug me!

OS: Server 2003
Defrag: O&O Defrag server 10


----------



## Triple6

See if this helps: http://microsoft-personal-operating...blic.windowsxp.general/2026959/1/Default.aspx


----------



## xwxcrazyloki

Well how do I delete it, and prevent them from happening again?


----------



## Triple6

You don't delete it, you leave it.


----------



## FireBreath

You can indeed delete the USNJRNL, and then recreate it with chkdsk. (surprised a moderator didn't know this  )

Instructions on how to use fsutil.exe to remove the journal, and how to use chkdsk.exe to rebuild it, can be found here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311724


----------



## Triple6

And the point would be what when their is no problem with the computer?


----------



## barada999

Triple6 said:


> And the point would be what when their is no problem with the computer?


don't know, but in my case I ran Perfectdisk to attempt to free up more shrink space to create a new partition with Vista. Prior to running PD, Vista told me I had 130gb of shrink space (out of 400gb+ free space). After running PD I had just over a gig! There was a metadata file at the end of the drive, which appeared to be usnjrnl. Fortunately running PD a second time offline moved it to the front.


----------

